# .Knots



## Forshaw (Jun 7, 2015)

Good Afternoon. 

I am a reservist 0311 and I am doing a courtesy drill with a reserve Recon company soon. I was told to find the knots I must learn prior to the drill are on this website, "http://www.marinerecon0321.com/". This website is also referenced on the Tecom website. The website does not seem to be operational. I was told to learn knots and that the knots to learn would be found on that page. Where would I find a list of knots? I found non official list consisting of a bowline, clove hitch, square knot, right angle knot, and figure 8 knot. Another post on this forum also referenced the down website. Thanks for the help!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 7, 2015)

I believe you are looking for the search function, right?  Because you are not adapting nor overcoming at this time.  There are more  hits for "knots" than are healthy, and not all of them are in reference to bending rope, but it's there if you look.

You are a No Go at this station.

It looks like the Marine0321 site is down...  permanently...  whatcha gonna do PL?


----------



## Forshaw (Jun 7, 2015)

My mistake. I will delete. I did try searching and couldn't find exactly what I wanted. Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 7, 2015)

Forshaw said:


> My mistake. I will delete. I did try searching and couldn't find exactly what I wanted. Thank you for correcting me.




You may not find exactly what you are looking for, but there are plenty of resources that may put you above the minimums for knots, better to know more than less.   Figure most of the mountaineering and boating knots will come in very handy, as will logging and carriage hitches.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 7, 2015)

Off the top of my head, I believe sources include MCI on knot as well as the Ranger handbook.  I'm sure the folks at Mountain Warfare school may have pamphlets.

A internet source is http://www.animatedknots.com/.  I like this web site since I am a visual learner.

Look specifically at the basic knots, boating (including bowline and all it's variants),  climbing, and rescue.

The knots you mention are important.  Also be able to do them blindfolded, underwater, etc...  Also be competent in improvised rope harnesses, i.e. Swiss seat, etc...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Forshaw said:


> My mistake. I will delete. I did try searching and couldn't find exactly what I wanted. Thank you for correcting me.



Use your google-foo on the Marine link you have. Use the search function for knots and it leads you to "WOW";  and more knot links than you really need.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 7, 2015)

If you get practice rope/cord, use two different colors, it helps in seeing what is going on.   Can not be too difficult,  Sailors do it.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm almost cursing this thread. Piqued my interests so I pulled out some 550 cord and started tying some knots. My prior Force comm chief spotted me and now I'm being put through knot drills and the payment for failure is getting strong.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2015)

buzzkill.0621 said:


> I'm almost cursing this thread. Piqued my interests so I pulled out some 550 cord and started tying some knots. My prior Force comm chief spotted me and now I'm being put through knot drills and the payment for failure is getting strong.




BAH!!! Use 1/2" 3 strand double laid rope....  it is much harder to tie, or a sleeved braided cross laid climbing rope....   550?  you can bend that stuff all day.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Jun 9, 2015)

The 550 was only yesterday.... Today he tossed me some of the climbing rope and said, "Ready rope" while I looked at him clueless. 
I soon learned what that meant and ended up with my heels six inches off the deck tying a square knot, making it secure with overhand knots of course.

Who knew ropes and knots were so much fun?


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2015)

buzzkill.0621 said:


> The 550 was only yesterday.... Today he tossed me some of the climbing rope and said, "Ready rope" while I looked at him clueless.
> I soon learned what that meant and ended up with my heels six inches off the deck tying a square knot, making it secure with overhand knots of course.
> 
> Who knew ropes and knots were so much fun?



Practice tying knots in wet rope in the dark after doing 20 pushups while holding your breath....  that's fun.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'll probably experience something similar to that one of these days. I'm sure I'll be smiling the entire time.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 10, 2015)

@Forshaw ...  you do not have permissions to delete, you will have to live with what you have posted unless it is egregiously abusive.  Search, and think before you post.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Boy Scout handbook works too.  Available at any local library


----------



## x SF med (Jun 10, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> Boy Scout handbook works too.  Available at any local library



I see your Boy Scout Handbook and raise it to the Ranger Handbook (the 1980 edition is more robust than the latest one on knots)


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2015)

buzzkill.0621 said:


> I'll probably experience something similar to that one of these days. I'm sure I'll be smiling the entire time.



Builds character. "Nobody rides for free."


----------



## Goat-trail-expert (Jun 11, 2015)

These are good ones to learn.
-Bowline
-Double sheets bend
-Water tape
-Figure eight
-Directional figure eight
-Bowline on a bite
-Swiss seat
-Square knot
-Bowline around the body
-Round turn with two half hitches
-4 finger prusik secured with a Bowline


----------



## Centermass (Jun 12, 2015)

Learn what each is used for. 

Learn to tie them right first and foremost. 

Learn to tie them to standard. Your life or someone elses may very well depend on it. 

Learn to look at a knot, and be able to tell if the finished product is tied correctly or not. 

Knot tying is a perishable skill. Practice them often.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Then there are these knots too, http://www.ruralareavet.org/PDF/Surgery-Knot_Tying.pdf. Life saving and sustaining little knots, that must not fail. In watching the eye docs,using some pretty expensive microscopes to be able to even see the sutures. It was a request in my practice, to have the teaching scope attached to the micro setup so that I can keep an eye to what is going on.  It was of value, to  gain a hint so as to when to line up on final for bringing the patient up a little bit.  The other problem is deciding on the particular suture material. Some is meant to be absorbed, dissolve over time. Other suture material that are selected for long life up to and including stainless steel sutures(SSS), the amount of tissue reaction from SS suture material. Plastic surgeons pay particular attention to the wide variety suture selection, gauge/size and suturing technique to help managing scaring as the tissue heals.
There is a lot to think about in selecting sutures in the or; that's our "field"; if you will.
I do think Combat medics, and 18`Ds"s can see the value in these surgical knots, and used them in the field when needed. I have great respect for our EMT's/first responders and 18D-s, and perhaps some of the above surgical knots will be of value to you. If you have any questions  please give a shout. Between our docs, 18-D"s , and seasoned EMT's on this forum, we can get some of your questions answered.

So, while not rough and ready field knots, they are important knot tying skills that can save lives.

My $.02 0n the subject.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 14, 2015)

@Red Flag 1 ...  I'm a big enough geek to have been fascinated by your post attachment.  That's sad.


----------



## Forshaw (Jun 17, 2015)

For anyone else wondering the exact knots required at BRPC/BRC as of June 2015...
Anchor knots: Round turn with two half hitches, Clove Hitch, Bowline
End of line knots: Square knot with securities, Water Tape (tied with tubular nylon), Double Sheet Bend, Double Fishermans
Middle of line: Bowline on a bite, Figure 8
Specialty: Directional figure 8 (both right and left), Prusik secured with Bowline, 3 Loop Bowline, Bowline around the body with Figure 8, Swiss Seat

Hope that clears it up for anyone else who did knot know.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 17, 2015)

I do not think you are supposed to be posting that type of specific information here.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I do not think you are supposed to be posting that type of specific information here.



They are basic climbing/boating knots.  They're the same knots used by any mountain or marops unit....


----------



## Centermass (Jun 18, 2015)

Forshaw said:


> For anyone else wondering the exact knots required at BRPC/BRC as of June 2015...
> Anchor knots: Round turn with two half hitches, Clove Hitch, Bowline
> End of line knots: Square knot with *securities*, Water Tape (tied with tubular nylon), Double Sheet Bend, Double Fishermans
> Middle of line: Bowline on a bite, Figure 8
> ...



Those "Securities" are a Half Hitch on either side of the square knot just to clarify.  

I assisted in the re-write of TC 90-6-1 back in the late 80's (Now known as FM 3-97.61.) in order to bring it up to and on par with civilian improvements, that were essentially needed as the original was badly outdated (Think Cams, Chocks, Bolts, Kernmantle Ropes etc)

All of those knots, and others, can be found (And well illustrated) Chapter 4, Section 3, along with other good to know info for anchors, transport tightening systems, fixed rope installations and more.  

Military Mountaineering


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 24, 2015)




----------

